# NZXT Kraken x72 Lüfter RGBs steuern



## Alwai (6. Juni 2018)

*NZXT Kraken x72 Lüfter RGBs steuern*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein Kraken x72 gekauft. Ich schaffe es aber nicht die RGBs der Lüfter zu steuern. Die RGBs sind gerade aus und ich würde die schon gerne beleuchten lassen.

Die Kabel sind alle richtig dran montiert. Über Die Software CAM kann ich auch nur den Kühlerblock steuern, also das NZXT Logo mit Unendlichkeitsspiegel.

Wisst Ihr wie ich die Lüfter zum leuchten bringe? Geht das nur über hue+?

Besten Dank


----------



## Alwai (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken x72 Lüfter RGBs steuern*

Habs,

poste trotzdem die Antwort vom support für all diejenigen, die es auch nicht wissen:

Hello there, the Kraken does not come with RGB fans, just stock AER fans. They are only shown in promotional imaging with customization. You are able to purchase AER RGB fans and a Hue+ on the side to install on the X72 if you wish

CAM by NZXT

VG


----------

